# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Φωτογραφίες καναρινιών χρώματος

## Γιούρκας

πηγή:http://media.wix.com/ugd/9afc8b_9a06...f46dd4fb4b.pdf

----------


## Steliosan

Απορια:
Γιατι τα πρασινα τα λενε εντονα κιτρινα;

----------


## xXx

Δεν υπάρχει ονομασία πράσινο στα καναρίνια....πολύ καλή δουλιεά

----------


## orion

> Απορια:
> Γιατι τα πρασινα τα λενε εντονα κιτρινα;


με τα λίγα που ξέρω για τα χρώματος: Το κίτρινο χαρακτηρίζει το λιπόχρωμα (χρώμα βάσης). Το καναρίνι αυτό που εμείς λέμε πράσινο είναι ένα πουλί που οι μελανίνες οι φαιομελανίνες και το κίτρινο λιπόχρωμα βάσης (εξού και το κίτρινο που λες) δίνουν την εντύπωση του πράσινου... δεν ξέρω αν σου το έδωσα να το καταλάβεις. Στην περίπτωση που από αυτό το πουλί τώρα απουσιάζουν τα λιποχρώματα (έχει δηλ. λευκή βάση) τότε έχουμε τα Blue πουλί, δίνω αυτό το παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ καλο ευχαριστουμε περιμενουμε συνεχεια να μαθουμε και αλλα

----------


## xarhs

ευχαριστουμε γιωργο..!!!!

εισ ωραιος..!!!! καταπληκτικη παρουσιαση..!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

> με τα λίγα που ξέρω για τα χρώματος: Το κίτρινο χαρακτηρίζει το λιπόχρωμα (χρώμα βάσης). Το καναρίνι αυτό που εμείς λέμε πράσινο είναι ένα πουλί που οι μελανίνες οι φαιομελανίνες και το κίτρινο λιπόχρωμα βάσης (εξού και το κίτρινο που λες) δίνουν την εντύπωση του πράσινου... δεν ξέρω αν σου το έδωσα να το καταλάβεις. Στην περίπτωση που από αυτό το πουλί τώρα απουσιάζουν τα λιποχρώματα (έχει δηλ. λευκή βάση) τότε έχουμε τα Blue πουλί, δίνω αυτό το παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.


Ναι καταλαβα τι εννοεις ειναι ο συνδιασμος της βασης ο οποιος ειναι το κιτρινο μαζι με τις μελανινες και τις φιαομελανινες και το αποτελεσμα βγαινει πρασινο.
Ε;

----------


## panos70

καταπληκτικα πουλια και πανεμορφα

----------


## Gardelius

> Ναι καταλαβα τι εννοεις ειναι ο συνδιασμος της βασης ο οποιος ειναι το κιτρινο μαζι με τις μελανινες και τις φιαομελανινες και το αποτελεσμα βγαινει πρασινο.
> Ε;


*Τα καναρίνια χρώματος*

----------

